# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  اموزش entity framwork

## khista

سلام 
یه pdf داشتم از ef امیدوازدم بدردبخوره
دانلود

----------


## Arash_janusV3

*مقاله Entity Framework*

----------


## zahrasaffar

سلام . آیا روش استفاده از EF در Win App  با Web App یکی هست ؟ باید مسیر دیگه ای برای ایجادش دنبال کنم ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## parvizwpf

یکیه فرقی نداره.فقط مدل بایند کردن فرق داره.

----------


## zahrasaffar

میشه لطفا کامل واسم مراحل رو بذارید ؟ پروژه رو از این طریق ایجاد کردم :
file /new /project /Asp.Net Empty Web Application 
حالا رو نام پروژه راست کلیک / add new  و از پنجره باز شده قسمت   Data  گزینه ADO.NET Entity Data Model رو اضافه کردم 
تا اینجای کار درست انجام دادم؟
بقیه برنامه نویسیاش چه فرقی داره ؟
 :خجالت:

----------


## parvizwpf

این طوری که شما میرید نشون میده یه دیتابیس پس دارید؟ درسته؟ 
درست رفتید.مراحلش رو برید تا فایل. edmx ساخته بشه حالا فایل edmx که ساخته شد میتونید به همون اسمی که تو ایجاد entity ها دادید بعنوان context باهاش شروع کنید کد زدن.
اگه میخواهید خودتون با کد ، دیتابیس رو بسازید مدلش فرق داره code first میگن. حالا با کدوم میرید حالت خودتون یا code?

----------


## zahrasaffar

نه دیتابیسمو از قبل ساختم و فقط میخوام اینجا بیارمش . البته میخوام با کد نویسی در ابتدای برنامه خودش دیتابیس رو اتچ کنه که نیازی نباشه وارد اس کیو ال شم و دستی بانکم رو اتچ کنم

----------


## zahrasaffar

الان مدل رو ایجاد کردم . توی پوشه APP_Data هم خودش اضافه کرده . کدهام رو مثل وقتی win app میساختم بنویسم ؟ مثلا وقتی میخواستم عمل درج رو انجام بدم تو رویداد کلیک اینجوری مینوشتم : 

;() MashaghelDBEntities db = new MashaghelDBEntities

;()Person tb = new Person
       ;tb.G_Code = Type_ID
; tb.P_CodeMeli = CodeMeliTxt.Text
       .....
                db.AddToPersons(tb);
                db.SaveChanges();


                db.SaveChanges();
درسته ؟ روش کدنویسیش هیچ فرقی نداره ؟

----------


## parvizwpf

درسته. مشکلی نیست. اگه اتچ میخواید برید سرچ کنید مثلا بنویسید :Attach database in EntityFramework
ببینید چیزی میاره چون من تا حالا با انتیتی اتچ نکردم. ولی احتمال میدم که باید کوئری اس کیو ال اتچ رو سمت برنامه بصورت با انتیتی اجرا کنید تا اتچ بشه.

----------

